Ask HN: Is there a service for managing/serving docs (pdf, doc)? Imgix for docs - julee04
======
knabacks
Hey, hey,

a good place to host documentation for a project is "read the docs".

[http://read-the-docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/features.html](http://read-
the-docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/features.html)

------
jeffmould
What are you looking for? Something like Dropbox or Google Docs? Or a little
more feature-rich like Scribd?

------
philippnagel
Doesn't e.g. Dropbox do this?

